# Pvc Heat exchanger build



## Nebes (28/3/16)

Hi all I've been trying to find the online brewing build thred for the hermit coil in pvc with the kettle element can someone point me in the right direction please


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

Why PVC....


----------



## timmi9191 (28/3/16)

I think he is referring to Nev's original herm-it build guide.

Ive just done a search for it and cant locate it either, the search brings up the link but then reports its missing. Did Nev's posts get removed?


----------



## Nebes (28/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> I think he is referring to Nev's original herm-it build guide.
> 
> Ive just done a search for it and cant locate it either, the search brings up the link but then reports its missing. Did Nev's posts get removed?


Yeh that's the one I was after I couldn't seam to find it either. Wanted to show a mate who was wanting to build one on a budget


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Did Nev's posts get removed?


Well Nev did get removed...


----------



## m3taL (28/3/16)

I Built a Herms Coil and threw it in a $8kmart kettle.... Works better than when i had 5mt inside my HLT with a 3600w element. 

I cant find any photos but the Coil was 12.6mm copper 3mt long wrapped around a 65mm pipe fits perfect in the kettle to not sit on the element.

Then i pump through it and have a temp probe on the out side of the herms coil and then control with a PID


----------



## m3taL (28/3/16)

Heres Part of a video that shows my herms kettle setup $8 kettle, $20 for the copper, $35 for PID, $90 for the temp probe setup

https://youtu.be/yHsRzJAUW0U?t=14m14s


----------



## 5150 (28/3/16)

I found it on my HD. I'll email it too you.


----------



## Kingy (28/3/16)

It's on Nevs forum I'm pretty sure. Go to online brewing supplies and have a look at the forum it's in there along with the kettle build.


----------



## barls (28/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well Nev did get removed...


he wasn't very nice to the forum owner and got banned.


----------



## Nebes (28/3/16)

Thanks everyone I have it now


----------



## spog (28/3/16)

barls said:


> he wasn't very nice to the forum owner and got banned.


That'll do it every time .


----------



## MartinOC (28/3/16)

Nebes said:


> Thanks everyone I have it now


Aha! Saw something in Kinglake that fits the bill, eh?


----------



## Nebes (28/3/16)

MartinOC said:


> Aha! Saw something in Kinglake that fits the bill, eh?


Hey mate yeh sure did I ended up with the stainless housing http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89788-new-herms-4v-build/
I was telling one of my mates about your one an said I will get him the build instructions


----------

